# Albert Zook Amish woodware builder questions



## Mdlark

I was hoping to get any information people might have on the quality and interchangeability of his products. I live in Indianapolis but I will be traveling for work to Nashville for a couple of days after the first of the year. I wanted to see if it was worth swinging down his way and picking up some equipment. I also wanted to know what kind of frames he builds what kind of foundation he uses. Mostly given to understand that he has a small amount of equipment always ready to go but any large orders should be sent in via snail mail. I just found out on Thursday that I will be traveling that way the second week in January, so I've already sent him a letter for an updated price list.

Thanks


----------



## Slow Drone

Mdlark said:


> I was hoping to get any information people might have on the quality and interchangeability of his products. I live in Indianapolis but I will be traveling for work to Nashville for a couple of days after the first of the year. I wanted to see if it was worth swinging down his way and picking up some equipment. I also wanted to know what kind of frames he builds what kind of foundation he uses. Mostly given to understand that he has a small amount of equipment always ready to go but any large orders should be sent in via snail mail. I just found out on Thursday that I will be traveling that way the second week in January, so I've already sent him a letter for an updated price list.
> 
> Thanks


Well worth your trouble the quality is impeccable. Can't buy any cheaper and it's cypress cheaper than pine prices. Zook's are really good people Mose used to run the business before Albert and if anything the quality has not suffered but has improved. Zook's will even build to special order and reasonably priced for that service. I've not found any difficulties with interchangeabilty. Can't speak of his frames or foundation I build my own frames and am foundationless.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees

Can you post his contact information. Thanks


----------



## Fusion_power

Albert M. Zook
26 Midway Road
Lawrenceburg, TN 38464 


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?320153


----------



## ethanhogan

TN native. Now live in WI. Still have not found better quality for price.


----------



## Mdlark

Slow Drone said:


> Well worth your trouble the quality is impeccable. Can't buy any cheaper and it's cypress cheaper than pine prices. Zook's are really good people Mose used to run the business before Albert and if anything the quality has not suffered but has improved. Zook's will even build to special order and reasonably priced for that service. I've not found any difficulties with interchangeabilty. Can't speak of his frames or foundation I build my own frames and am foundationless.




I got a note from another keeper saying that he doesn't glue he only nails his boxes?


----------



## Slow Drone

Mdlark said:


> I got a note from another keeper saying that he doesn't glue he only nails his boxes?


Order knock downs. I don't glue mine either easier to do repairs and I've found it makes no difference in the strength of the boxes to each their own.


----------



## KDM

what kind of joints on supers?


----------



## Slow Drone

KDM said:


> what kind of joints on supers?


Box joints on everything including nucs.


----------



## KDM

thank you slow drone .


----------



## Slow Drone

You're welcome.


----------



## sterling

He sells Kelly frames and wired kelly foundation


----------



## Mdlark

sterling said:


> He sells Kelly frames and wired kelly foundation


 I take it then most of his stuff is a Kelley replica


----------



## Slow Drone

Mdlark said:


> I take it then most of his stuff is a Kelley replica


Zook's has only started offering frames just a couple years ago. Their bottom boards and hive stands are nothing like Kelley's. If you use a clear finish their hives are absolutely beautiful it would be a crime to paint them. These are hives built by Amish originally for Amish so no not a Kelley replica a good sturdy well built hive.


----------



## Mdlark

I'm planning on getting 30+ boxes from him before spring. I plan on painting them all. I like the cypress hia lot better it's just so pricey


----------



## Slow Drone

Mdlark said:


> I'm planning on getting 30+ boxes from him before spring. I plan on painting them all. I like the cypress hia lot better it's just so pricey


Zooks boxes are cypress and cheaper than pine boxes.


----------



## sterling

He sells some of kellys stuff like smokers,hive tools, queen excluders, but his wooden ware is their own design. The wood is 7/8 thick not 3/4 but inside measurement is standard.


----------



## Mdlark

I got a letter today from Mr. Zook he says that his brother will be opening a shop in Southern Kentucky soon


----------



## Live Oak

Mdlark said:


> I was hoping to get any information people might have on the quality and interchangeability of his products. I live in Indianapolis but I will be traveling for work to Nashville for a couple of days after the first of the year. I wanted to see if it was worth swinging down his way and picking up some equipment. I also wanted to know what kind of frames he builds what kind of foundation he uses. Mostly given to understand that he has a small amount of equipment always ready to go but any large orders should be sent in via snail mail. I just found out on Thursday that I will be traveling that way the second week in January, so I've already sent him a letter for an updated price list.
> 
> Thanks


I have been buying woodware from Albert and his father Mose for almost 10 years. In a nutshell, I seriously doubt you will get a better bang for the buck than with Albert. These are real nice people who value their word AND YOURS. We have bought enough woodware from Albert and his father to outfit about 200 10 frame hives and 150 nucleus colonies. I initially got started buying woodware from Mann Lake and the components that Albert makes have always matched up well with their woodware. The woodware Albert makes is not always sanded and polished up like some you can buy on line however for the price you pay for that you can buy 3 times as much from Albert and the bees really don't care about eye pleasing esthetics like us humans do. 

I have been follow this thread and mentioned your post to Albert this week. He mentioned that he had received a letter from someone in Indiana. Albert used Kelly frames and wax foundation. The boxes are finger box joints that are nailed. (no glue that I have noticed) We prime the boxes we buy from Albert with a good primer such as Kilz and then 2 coats of Storm Coat or whatever paint I can find miss-tinted or marked down at Lowes. 

Albert's woodware is excellent especially for the price. I STRONGLY recommend that you write to Albert NOW and make sure you have ordered any and everything you may think you will want as once the bloom season begins around here, Albert gets swamped and picked clean by eager beekeepers. He had doubled his storage space for wood and woodware as well as his pre-built stockage level but I fear his stocks will be wiped out FAST this Spring yet again.  Best to buy a LOT more than you need now so you don't have to make another trip or when Albert is out of stock. 

A tip on assembling the boxes that I do is to glue the joints and then I use a Senco lithium battery powered dry wall screw gun to screw 4 screws into each side so as to pull the finger joints nice and tight. Once I have put in the 16 deck screws to hold the box tight and square, I use my Senco M20 staple gun to install 1.5 inch staples in each finger joint. Once the glue sets up, the boxes are VERY strong. 

Good luck on your trip to Alberts, perhaps I may bet to meet you. Please feel welcome to drop by. I always enjoy meeting and talking with other beekeepers. I always learn something new! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mdlark

I sent Mr Zook a medium sized order yesterday, I'm going to try his stuff out. If I like it I will put in a larger order in the fall of '17. I usually only buy assembled equipment I like just being able to paint and go. The other thing is does he do foundationless medium frames ? That's what I run in my honeys.


----------



## Live Oak

Mdlark said:


> I sent Mr Zook a medium sized order yesterday, I'm going to try his stuff out. If I like it I will put in a larger order in the fall of '17. I usually only buy assembled equipment I like just being able to paint and go. The other thing is does he do foundationless medium frames ? That's what I run in my honeys.


Albert is more than happy to make the frames without foundation or however you prefer them. I personally prefer the Mann Lake wood frames with the black plastic foundation that is waxed as it makes it MUCH easier for my tired old eyes to find the cells with eggs for making nucs where the bees can make their own queen and I can buy them by the pallet at a discounted price. My bees draw then out almost as well as then wax foundation.


----------



## Johnny-5

you guys are making me want to plan a trip all the way from FL

i need some tops and bottoms


----------



## Mdlark

I got another letter back from Albert Zook today, he says his brother is starting a shop in Franklin, Ky. His name is Pete Zook 1617 Stevenson Rd. Franklin Ky 42134. I plan on making a trip soon it about 4 hours closer round trip.


----------



## tjbergin

Someone mentioned they got or were getting an updated price list from Zook, can you post it or provide it here please? I am in central MS It may be worth the drive for me!


----------



## Slow Drone

You can Google Amish built wood ware and you'll find it.


----------



## Mdlark

tjbergin said:


> Someone mentioned they got or were getting an updated price list from Zook, can you post it or provide it here please? I am in central MS It may be worth the drive for me!


He sent me a 2016 price list this week so I would assume those prices will still hold for now . I will post it when I get home this afternoon .


----------



## Live Oak

As far as I know, they all worked for their father Mose who also built beekeeping woodware as youngin's. I have no doubt you will be pleased with the products you buy from whomever Pete or Albert.


----------



## Johnny-5

now if they only had a cousin in FL,.... i know there is a large Amish community around Tampa wonder if any of them do woodware?


----------



## Mdlark

Take A road trip, make a little mini vacation to America's country music capital


----------



## SueBeeTN

I have been buying from the Zooks for several years and they products are great. Do you know if the shop in Franklin, KY is open yet and if so do you have an address. It would be closer for us.


----------



## Mdlark

Peter Zook 
1617 Stevenson Rd 
Franklin ky 42134


----------



## Chalet Jared

Will mr zook ship or is it pickup only? Thanks


----------



## Mdlark

Chalet Jared said:


> Will mr zook ship or is it pickup only? Thanks


He is pick up only but this time a year you better send him a letter before you show up because he's likely to be slammed with business it might not have much in stock


----------



## Bluto

Mdlark said:


> Take A road trip, make a little mini vacation to America's country music capital


Work took me to the Music City for the week of 2/20, so I took a side trip on the return home and visited Mr. Zook's shop. He wasn't there, but a young man, perhaps his son, fixed me up. I purchased an 8 frame and a 10 frame, both complete, total was only $365 with 2 deeps and 2 mediums, all complete with wax foundation. Quality is exceptional. My ride sure smelled nice on the long drive home.

I followed Google navigator all the way there more or less. Poor reception once there. I have Mennonite communities not too far from home so I was expecting gravel roads and no electric poles, not so. Paved road and poles all down his road.


----------



## Bluto

Slow Drone said:


> Zook's has only started offering frames just a couple years ago. Their bottom boards and hive stands are nothing like Kelley's. If you use a clear finish their hives are absolutely beautiful it would be a crime to paint them. These are hives built by Amish originally for Amish so no not a Kelley replica a good sturdy well built hive.


Can you suggest a good quality clear finish? Something I haven't undertaken previously and God blessed me with 10 thumbs and lousy judgement when it comes to guessing what would make a good stain or finish. TIA.


----------



## Bluto

Planning on a road trip to visit Mr. Zook this winter. I intend on purchasing some supers and nucs. 

Has anyone purchased or seen his queen castle? I saw on an old price sheet he once offered a 4 compartment queen castle, his current sheet only lists a 3 compartment. Does anyone know the configuration? Any allowance for feeders? basprings had one I really liked, but alas--they no longer sell it: http://basprings.com/queen-rearing/


----------



## Live Oak

I have had Albert build me several of both types. Now that I have used both, I strongly prefer the 3 compartment queen castle as it will allow 3 frames per compartment which gives the queen and her bees a bit of room to draw out comb and store resources. Once I get a decent build up in a 3 compartment queen castle, I transfer the 3 frames, queen, bees and all to a 5 frame nuc. These are queen castles are not bad at banking queens or saving frames with a queen cells to start another nuc. 

The 4 compartment queen castles only allow 2 frames in each compartment and a good queen will have that packed with brood in no time with very little room for extra resources. Both work but I like the 3 compartment better. I have 10 or 12 of the 4 compartment queen castles that I may sell if I find that I am not using them.


----------



## allenrs321

Hi I"m new to beekeeping and this forum but I went to Mr Zooks this past summer. he has alot of equipment buit and ready for sale plus he also has extractors and a lot of other stuff. he and his family are very nice and can help you with anything beekeeping. he uses plastic in his frames and everything is very well built.in my opinion you get a great deal if you purchase from him.


----------



## Bluto

allenrs321 said:


> . he uses plastic in his frames and everything is very well built.in my opinion you get a great deal if you purchase from him.


If he's using plastic, I think that is a change for him. 2/17 I bought 2 loaded hives and they were all wax foundation/wooden frames.

My future purchases will be sans frames/foundation anyway, easy to assemble and get the type I want, foundationless even.


----------



## Live Oak

I think Albert has finally come to the same conclusion I did when I started using the Mann Lake wood frames with the black plastic foundation. My bees will draw it out about as fast as the wax foundation. Albert was running short on wax and frames last year so I brought him some of my frames. At first a few purists were a little taken back by plastic foundation but they sold out. Now that Albert is a Mann Lake distributor, he can order in bulk and buy the frames already made much cheaper than he can build them. Last time I purchased some frames I purchased 4 pallets of the wood frame black plastic foundation with my apiary name and registration number printed on each frame for about $1.85 per frame delivered.


----------



## Bluto

I've made two trips this season, came back with a Highlander full both times. Here is Zook's 2018 price list if anyone is interested. Only a few minor increases over last year.


----------



## alexlloyd204

Wow.... those prices are good.


----------



## TwoDog

Does this guy ship?


----------



## Slow Drone

Albert is Amish and communication is in person or by mail. I was just over Albert's last Tuesday and he was telling me he had shipped a bunch of beekeeping equipment up to PA, so I think the possibility might be there but you might have to buy quite a bit of equipment. Write him a letter and inquire about shipping.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper

I am getting information through the grapevine that Albert Zook is no longer at 26 midway road in Lawrenceburg, TN. Is he still in business at a new location and if so... Where?


----------



## hockeyfan_019

westtnbeekeeper said:


> I am getting information through the grapevine that Albert Zook is no longer at 26 midway road in Lawrenceburg, TN. Is he still in business at a new location and if so... Where?


Hi westtnbeekeeper! Sorry I can't really help you on your question, But I lived on the TN river in Perry County by Mousetail Landing for 7 years. Beautiful area for sure, but when you're 45 minutes from the nearest Walmart (Lexington) then you know you're in the boonies. Just thought it was cool to see somebody else from such a small area as well, goods luck with your bees!


----------



## Fusion_power

I don't know for sure if this is correct, but was told it is 92 Hudson Road, Lawrenceburg. He bought 60 acres. If you can't find him, his father Moze Zook lives at 72 Nutt Lane, Lawrenceburg.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper

Fusion_power said:


> I don't know for sure if this is correct, but was told it is 92 Hudson Road, Lawrenceburg. He bought 60 acres. If you can't find him, his father Moze Zook lives at 72 Nutt Lane, Lawrenceburg.


Thanks Fusion...

I was afraid he might have moved further away from me. I wouldn't consider him close by but definitely worth the drive from Camden, Tn. After a quick search... he is about 90 miles from me by way of some rural southern middle tn highways.

Hey Hockeyfan! Good to hear from you.


----------



## TwoDog

Has Mr. Zook started shipping perchance? I'm in WA and would love to start using his stuff.


----------



## dixiebooks

Could someone post an up 2020 price list, please? Thanks.


----------



## Capt America

Fusion_power said:


> Albert M. Zook
> 26 Midway Road
> Lawrenceburg, TN 38464
> 
> 
> Equipment suppliers and other trivia for winter discussion


His new address is 92 Hudson Rd
Ethridge, Tn


----------



## Capt America

Albert Zook's new address is 
Albert Zook
92 Hudson Rd
Ethridge, Tn
and his brother in law is Builds hives and Boxes he is
Albert Mast
13 Griffin Rd
Lawrenceburg, Tn


----------



## robinh

I drove about 5 hours and it was well worth it.Great guy and his work is outstanding.You won't regret going to see him and his operation.


----------



## Capt America

Albert Zook"s new address is
Albert Zook
92 Hudson Rd
Ethridge, Tn


----------



## Capt America

His Brother in law also does quality bee hive building and his address is
Albert Mast
13 Griffin Rd
Lawrenceburg, Tn


----------

